# Brooklyn College?



## moni4liberty (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey friends, 

I got accepted to the Screenwriting MFA program at Brooklyn College's Feirstein School of Cinema. Since they are currently in only their first year of existence, I really don't know much about it. Has anyone else applied/been accepted? Anyone happen to be going there now? 

Thanks for any insight you mat have!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 18, 2016)

Added the screenwriting program to the review system here:

Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Screenwriting


----------

